# WMP Play HD?



## SgtBobert

I was thinking about getting a Blue Ray Disk drive but I want to confirm if Windows Media Player Plays at 1080p. I'm already connected to a TV capable of 1080p through a DVI connection but I just wanted to double check.


----------



## The_Other_One

I've still yet to try an actual bluray or HD-DVD on a computer, but I have run HD videos on my PC.  As long as your codecs and manage it and all, I don't see why Windows Media Player couldn't play it.  Worst case you might have to ugprade or something.

Honestly, I avoid Windows Media Player and use Media Player classic.  It's much more simplified and will play basically anything as long as you have the codecs and such.


----------



## Calibretto

The_Other_One said:


> Honestly, I avoid Windows Media Player and use Media Player classic.  It's much more simplified and will play basically anything as long as you have the codecs and such.



I've also found that Media Player Classic plays HD movies better than VLC in my opinion.


----------



## IkeRay

Calibretto said:


> I've also found that Media Player Classic plays HD movies better than VLC in my opinion.



its a toss up for me, I like both classic and VLC for my HD's.  I avoid windows media like internet explorer (or the plague) .


----------

